
Ask HN: Good tech opportunities at nonprofit orgs to volunteer for? - vsu91
I am an MIS graduate and haven&#x27;t been able to find a job before my visa expired. I am on a dependent visa and cannot work. I have been working on some courses from coursera&#x2F;udemy and trying to start into open source with the help of openhatch.org
I have worked with pyspark and recently picked up UI&#x2F;frontend programming. Looking for pointers to tech volunteering opportunities.
======
buovjaga
Note that OpenHatch is no longer active:
[https://blog.openhatch.org/2017/celebrating-our-successes-
an...](https://blog.openhatch.org/2017/celebrating-our-successes-and-winding-
down-as-an-organization/)

Our opportunities at TDF:
[https://www.volunteermatch.org/search/org1102611.jsp](https://www.volunteermatch.org/search/org1102611.jsp)

------
arikr
Resources for you for finding some volunteer opportunities:
[https://www.freecodecamp.org/](https://www.freecodecamp.org/) and
[http://effective-
altruism.com/ea/1oc/volunteer_opportunities...](http://effective-
altruism.com/ea/1oc/volunteer_opportunities_in_effective_altruism/)

------
mabynogy
You can join our community. We work on a server and chat on IRC
([http://dailyprog.org/](http://dailyprog.org/)).

~~~
ejanus
I will also check out your site ? But do you mentor ?

~~~
mabynogy
Yes I can. We are a bunch who can do that.

